
AI, automation will disrupt our world – but only Andrew Yang is warning about it - rbanffy
https://thehill.com/opinion/technology/469750-ai-and-automation-will-disrupt-our-world-but-only-andrew-yang-is-warning
======
Bostonian
The U.S. unemployment rate is 3.6%, close to a record low. People who want
jobs can generally get them. Now is not the time for a universal basic income.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
If you really think that absolutely no number crunching is going on... Yeah,
okayy.

